

How do the rest of you feel about Quora.com? - AwesomeTogether
https://www.monosnap.com/image/I2Q29GVCDfHcYtgi7DAzLjw3P

======
Fuzzwah
I receive the Quora Weekly Digest emails and will tend to open them up and
have a skim when I'm looking for something to read. I'd say that roughly 50%
of the time they include a topic / response which grabs my attention enough to
click through.

I don't engage with the site beyond this, so personally it fills a similar
role as scoopinion and other "content recommendation" sites I occasionally hit
up to find something to kill a few minutes reading.

------
qzxt
Am I the only one who thinks this is unnecessarilly rude and abhorent?

The lady was just doing her job for duck sake. For someone whose main point of
argument is that they show humanity, you seem to have very little of your own.

~~~
selfexperiments
Was he rude? Yes. No excuse for that. But what he dead on right? Absolutely.

~~~
qzxt
Are you saying there was no other way to pass on the exact same message with
the exact same effect without being a total cunt about it?

------
bougiefever
I received the same email, but I deleted it instead of responding. I guess
Tom's response is more likely to get the point across to them that they suck.
Nothing makes me click away from a page faster than seeing the word "Quora".

On second thought, they probably don't care what anyone thinks of them given
the way they so obviously try to suck you in to exploit you.

------
RogerL
Why would I ever go there? If I go to their home page, all I get is a "sign up
to read Quora". Umm, no, you don't get my email just so I can see what you are
about. Okay, I've come across quora plenty of times in google searches, so I
know what you are about, but I've never felt that I am terribly missing out by
not being able to read the link.

------
throwaway420
Tom's reply here is awesome and it would be funny to find out if he ever
received a reply to his message.

Personally I think Quora had a lot of potential (and still could radically
improve) but I stopped bothering with it when I couldn't actually read it
without logging in.

------
iterationx
I'm a polymath here's my answer...

Seriously? Somehow this only happens on Quora.

------
davesmylie
I'm never going to register (or login) just to see if any responses to
questions are relevant to my current problem at hand.

I'll visit quora if it came up in a google search. If the answer to the
question is not right there, that tab's being closed. (This is pretty much the
reason that experts-exchange.com died as much as did)

------
DenisM
About sums it up for me. I don't like being herded, so I don't visit Quora
anymore.

------
atoponce
Never heard of it.

Oh, wait. That's the site that tries to be like
[http://stackexchange.com](http://stackexchange.com), but is behind a login,
and they steal your data, violating your privacy, tracking you through their
mobile app, and is run by former Facebook engineers?

Not interested.

